# Puppy Breath?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It's one of those smells you know even if you haven't smelled it for years.

Dutch has... Puppy breath?
I've read about it somewhere but cannot find it now.
Can this indicate something wrong? 
I've read that puppy breath comes from their diet, in puppies that is. 

Dutch is getting picky in her old age, and now all she will eat is chicken, raw or cooked, burger, beef heart (as a treat), and rice(not much, just add a bit of it to her food if she's having one of her bad days and won't eat solid, chunky food), and boiled or scrambled eggs.

I've done some digging around on the net and cannot find anything.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure what that means with Dutch!


I love puppy breath can't get enough of it
every once and I while I think I smell it 
I so need a little fur ball


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not complaining... It's much nicer than her stinky poo breath (No matter how fast we are, she manages to snap up Sparkles' tiny poos).
It's like being able to hug an enormous puppy









I'll ask the vet if he knows why it could be doing this.


----------

